# Any reptile tattoos?



## Tim/Robin (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone have a reptile (hopefully tortoise) tattoo they'd like to share a photo of? If not, get to it, people! Where's your pride?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 30, 2009)

If they come out with removable ink like I've been hearing of, I'd like to get a little cartoon tort on my foot or something. I couldn't imagine having a tattoo when I'm wrinkly though, lol. That is what keeps me from getting one right now.


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 30, 2009)

Last Mother's Day we were at a weekend motorcycle run. We go to the run every year and as he does every year my son bought me a gift from one of the vendors. Well this time it was a little different than other years. No necklace, No plexiglass block with a rose inside.












That is my left ankle. He paid the tattoo artist $20.00 and picked 2 tattoos and told the guy how he wanted them combined. It is my first and I am going to add to it this year.

Kate you can get airbrush. They last 3-7 days or henna which lasts longer but can cause an allergic reaction.

Dawna


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah...if I get something I'd want it semi-permanent. I wouldn't think I'd get my money's worth with that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay-- I am insane and got this last april for my birthday. It is too big to take in one shot, at least not by myself. I will see if Matt can get a better shot tomorrow.


----------



## Jas2Cats (May 1, 2009)

Hmm....No tort tattoos yet, and, I haven't taken any photos of my 2 tattoos. One is a "dreamcatcher" on my back (to remind me that no one can take away my dreams- I was going through a bad time) and the other a combo heart/eagle/American flag (I'm kinda patriotic-well, my DH says I'm overboard in that department, but, I don't think you can be). 

I'm working on the desing of my next tattoo. I want to combine an angel and the Celtic symbol for motherhood along with representations for my 2 sons (probably drum sticks and a guitar pick since they are musicians). Have to get around to sending it to the artist that did my other 2 in Denver to have him create the perfectc design. Hopefully, I can get the new one when I'm out there in June.

I have thought about how to memorialize my pets, dogs, cats, and torts, just haven't figured it out yet


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 2, 2009)

Weloveourtortoise said:


> Okay-- I am insane and got this last april for my birthday. It is too big to take in one shot, at least not by myself. I will see if Matt can get a better shot tomorrow.



Why do you say you are insane. It looks like a great tort tattoo! What could be better? It's perfect!


----------



## Jacqui (May 2, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> Weloveourtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Okay-- I am insane and got this last april for my birthday. It is too big to take in one shot, at least not by myself. I will see if Matt can get a better shot tomorrow.
> ...



I agree it's great!! I got a tat with my daughter for our early birthday celebration. Mine's just a cute/funny turtle on my arm. I was really surprised how painless it really was. I was going to get another for my 50th birthday, but decided I would rather spend the money on a real live tort.


----------

